# Fluorescent lighting combos-my review&what do you like b



## Romble (Apr 11, 2007)

I am always fiddling with lighting combos on dual strip lights. Unfortunately it can be costly to try stuff and then try something else//// my closet is a graveyard of fluorescent lights!!! :x

I have a preference for the Hagen light aqua glo and the like series...so i will use that as comparison of what i have tried.

Marine Glo (blue actinic light) and a natural light 5000-6700 kelvin(philips regular daylight bulbs will do) .. This is one of my fav combos. It really shows off nice fish colors and gives it a saltwater look. On the down side it is a bit darker in the tank and does have a cool(cold) look to the tank.

Aqua-glo (18000 kelvin, blueish spectrum) and natural daylight 5000-6700 kelvin(or Life Glo).. This is arguably the best overall combo for fish colors, brightness for viewing and plant growth. The downside, algae can and will grow quickly if light is left on too long.

Power- Glo and Aqua Glo both are on the blueish spectrum and have 18000 kelvin. Power glo is brighter and seems to feature reds a bit more. Power glo also lists as a longer bulb life and is more suited towards salt water tanks.(but thats never stopped me before  I have not tried this combo in awhile so my memory on it is fuzzy. Perhaps someone who has this can elaborate on its look?

2 Aqua glo bulbs.... I find it exaggerates some colors slightly. Yellows look a bit orange and oranges almost red. Colors really pop but as I said they look a bit unnatural. it is also a bit darker in the tank overall but it is personal preference on what you like in that regard.

I personally dont like Flora glo (2800 kelvin) or sun glo (4200 kelvin) and any bulbs in this range. They have a warm light look and do enhance some reds in fish but overall they are not bringing out vibrant colors and are simply good for plant growth.

So there you go, I am interested in hearing your takes on it and other brands.. I may be tempted to buy another light! 

Pic of my 6 ft 125G SA/CA cichlid tank with MarineGlo and phillips daylight bulbs (2x 48 inch shop lights overlapping, 4 bulbs total)


----------



## fancy diver (Mar 21, 2009)

Very helpful post. Why couldn't you have written this when I was going through my lighting craze 3 weeks ago. Luckily someone let me trade in my 10000k's in exchange for aquaglo's. I definately like the aqglos in terms of color popping and kind of like the fact that they arent soooo bright. I have recently settled so i didnt drive myself crazy or bankrupt. 
Maybe show us some other photo's of your lighting schemes you mentioned.

Nice tank/lighting


----------



## SpaghettiCat (Apr 12, 2009)

I just ordered the Power Glo and Aqua Glo combo, I really wont have much to compare it to, the tank has the stock 15w all glass bulbs in it now, but I will take a pic when i get them in.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm very interested in your experiment. I've been trying to nail down a good combination of lighting, but it is expensive and time consuming for me. I'd love love love to see pictures of your combinations so I might get an idea of where I want to go. Thanks for the informative post!


----------



## SpaghettiCat (Apr 12, 2009)

My bulbs came today but they were 24" not 18" like I need.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I like the actinc whites from UVL lighting, come in T5, T12 and PC variants. Really bring out my fishes colors. 
https://diyreef.authsecure.com/shop/pro ... cts_id=390


----------



## sneakypete (Mar 7, 2008)

Best combo I've found is the powerglo and zoo med ultra suns. Nice natural look and the colours still pop. Mixing power glos and aqua glows isn't a great combo - a little too purple: just doesn't look natural IMO.


----------



## Markolodeon (Nov 4, 2007)

Aqua glows used to be my favorite until I found tried GE Aquarays (fresh/saltwater version). Foster & Smith carries them, nothing else compares imho.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

I have the GE aqua ray on my 30gal planted/tannin tank. It looks pretty good for the tank overall, but it doesn't help my fish colors "pop" in the yellower water. It did, however, induce all my java ferns into making baby ferns, my sagittaria and dwarf hairgrass to send out runners, and my anacharis to grow about 12 inches across the top of the tank. the hygrophila and ludwigia repens are hanging in there but not thriving. all of this in about 2 weeks with one 18" bulb. So I'd say it's a definite choice for lowlight/lowtech plant setups. Maybe not the best choice, but it's probably the cheapest choice.

edit: you don't have to order them from foster's and smith, either. Home Depot carries them, and I believe Lowes does as well, but not 100% on that.


----------

